# IVF NHS South Wales



## BrokenOnTheInside (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey. I am new here and have a few questions.

Me and my boyfriend are going for an IVF consultation on Monday at Cardiff, Heath Hospital. We were worried about IVF on the NHS as he has a child, but apparently that's OK now as one of the couple can have a child as long as he/she doesn't live with us.
Our next worry though, is his BMI! 
My BMI is around 26/27 but his is around 35/38 but he's quite muscular and has never been under 35 BMI.
Do you think they'll be OK with that? 
We've been through so much to get to this point that we don't wan't to be rejected.

I lost my fallopian tubes on December 23rd due to Bilateral Hydrosalpinx, and they also removed some polyps.

Oh, and I am 24, and he is 31.

Some advice would be lovely!


----------



## BrokenOnTheInside (Mar 28, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi I'm also having treatment at ivf wales, my bmi was borderline and I had to get it to under 30 before treatment. I'm not sure if it applies to both of you or just to the woman. 

Is this your initial consultation or have you already had that and have got to the top of the ivf list? 

You could google for the criteria that will tell you about the bmi. 

Xx


----------



## BrokenOnTheInside (Mar 28, 2014)

This is just the initial consultation and it says online that both have to be around a 30bmi range but I'm not sure why he has to be. His SA came back perfect. I'm dreading it rather than being excited :-(


----------



## donna1989 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi we have just had our first cycle @port talbot. they only checked my BMI and not my partners. hope this helps and all the luck to u both x


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello,

Try having a look at the following

http://www.cardiffandvaleuhb.wales.nhs.uk/ivf-pre-treatment-information

It does say BMI of 30, but when we went they checked my husbands weight but did not tell him his BMI as he did not want to know. If it is your initial consultation, you would have the time you were waiting for treatment for it to be sorted out. Good luck with your appointment.


----------

